# Alan Moore's 'Twilight of the Superheroes' proposal...



## distressed_romeo (Sep 16, 2007)

4ColorHeroes:Alan Moore Twilight of the Superheroes

Just found this. It's a fascinating read.
A little background; this was a proposal for a 'Ragnarok' type story that would supposedly put a 'full-stop' on the entire DC universe, and also brought back the idea of multiple earths/timelines for the first time since Crisis On Infinite Earths. It didn't end up getting made, but most of the ideas in it ended up in 'Kingdom Come' and 'The Kingdom' instead.
It's wierd when you think how many people complain the DC universe is too dark these days when this shows you how far they could have taken it (Plastic Man as a prostitute, Captain Marvel married to his sister (who's cheating on him), Nightwing as a boarder-line fascist, and all the Green Lanterns exiled from Earth).


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw this a while back. It's almost to urban legend status. It does sound killer and it's a shame it was never actually produced.


----------

